# تعلم الرسم ثلاثي الابعاد



## هايا33 (21 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين
انا مهندسة جديدة 
و ارجو منكم افادتي بدروس لتعلم اوتوكاد ثلاثي الابعاد 3d
جزاكم الله كل خير ووفقكم لما فيه الخير
و شكرا


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (21 مارس 2007)

اختي الكريمة هايا ...
اليك هذا الموقع ستجدين فيه ما تنشدين 
http://myweb.saudi.net.sa/p-site/P-dorws.htm
وايضا...اليك هذه السلسلة المعمارية 
http://www.cgway.net/showthread.php?t=78


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (21 مارس 2007)

اختي الكريمة هايا ...
اليك هذا الموقع ستجدين فيه ما تنشدين 
http://myweb.saudi.net.sa/p-site/P-dorws.htm
وايضا...اليك هذه السلسلة المعمارية 
http://www.cgway.net/showthread.php?t=78
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## أحمد زكي chnybel (14 أبريل 2007)

dite moi ce que vous voulez savoir au juste sur le dessin en 3D, et je serais a votre service


----------



## هايا33 (15 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على الردود
لكني اريد ان اسال 
انا مبتدئة في اوتوكاد ثلاثي الابعاد
يعني اني لم اعمل بعد على الماكس
هل الماكس اسهل بالنسبة لثلاثي الابعاد؟


----------



## هايا33 (15 أبريل 2007)

JE veut savoir par exemple 
comment faire pour ajouter des matières sur les murs...............ect


----------



## هيثم عبد الكريم (15 أبريل 2007)

أحلى موقع للماكس على الاطلاق 
هذا الموقع رائع 
داومي على الدخول عليه و بالنسبة لل 3d مالك بالأوتوكاد إطلاقا وان حوى البرنامج على ال3d
بكل اختصار :
الأوتوكاد 2d top
الماكس 3d top
وفي المايا بس امايا اعلامي أكثر منو هندسي
www.threedy.com
بس أنا حابب تساعديني بشغلة صغيرة 
شورأيك بطالب حابب الرسم وكل ما يتعلق فيه وساقو القدر للتصميم الميكانبكي 
2- شو هي موا العمارة بالجامعات الخاصة 
3- والقصة موجودة بمنتدى العمارة ((( والله بحاجة للمساعدة)))إذا حابة تعرفين ليش
والله يوفق


----------



## eng _ marwa (15 أبريل 2007)

فعلا موقع طريق الجرافيك فيه كل اللي محتاجاه عن الماكس


----------

